# Slovak: pojmologický obsah



## ddagmar

Ahojte,
pomôžete mi prosím? Ako by ste preložili  "pojmologický obsah"? 
Ďakujem pekne.


----------



## morior_invictus

ddagmar said:


> Ahojte,
> pomôžete mi prosím?


Veľmi radi, avšak ste nešpecifikovali výstupný jazyk .   Ktorý z nasledujúcich jazykov ste mysleli: Ukrainian, Serbian,   Belarusian, Bulgarian, Croatian, Slovak, Bosnian, Slovenian,   Macedonian? Alebo všetky?  (potom by bolo asi vhodnejšie požiadať o to v angličtine, nakoľko Vašej požiadavke nemusia viacerí rozumieť).

Tiež môže byť obtiažné prekladať termíny v izolácii. Chcelo by to možno  aj kompletnú vetu a trochu kontextu. Ja osobne som sa v živote nestretol  so slovom "pojmológia" ale vyzerá to ako ekvivalent k terminológii,  názvosloviu, t.j. v zmysle "náuka o pojmoch (ich tvorbe, používaní, vlastnostiach)." 

P.S. Vitajte na fóre.


----------



## ddagmar

morior_invictus said:


> Veľmi radi, avšak ste nešpecifikovali výstupný jazyk .   Ktorý z nasledujúcich jazykov ste mysleli: Ukrainian, Serbian,   Belarusian, Bulgarian, Croatian, Slovak, Bosnian, Slovenian,   Macedonian? Alebo všetky?  (potom by bolo asi vhodnejšie požiadať o to v angličtine, nakoľko Vašej požiadavke nemusia viacerí rozumieť).
> 
> Tiež môže byť obtiažné prekladať termíny v izolácii. Chcelo by to možno  aj kompletnú vetu a trochu kontextu. Ja osobne som sa v živote nestretol  so slovom "pojmológia" ale vyzerá to ako ekvivalent k terminológii,  názvosloviu, t.j. v zmysle "náuka o pojmoch (ich tvorbe, používaní, vlastnostiach)."
> 
> P.S. Vitajte na fóre.



Potrebovala by som to preložiť do angličtiny, je toto spravne forum?


----------



## morior_invictus

ddagmar said:


> Potrebovala by som to preložiť do angličtiny, je toto spravne forum?


Nuž je to to "najsprávnejšie." V iných fórach by Vám asi nerozumeli.

Viete nám poskytnúť kontext, vetu, v ktorej sa dané spojenie použilo ako aj jej autora? Je ťažké to takto prekladať. Mohlo by dojsť k nesprávnemu prekladu a interpretácii daného spojenia. Ďakujem.


----------



## ddagmar

morior_invictus said:


> Nuž je to to "najsprávnejšie." V iných fórach by Vám asi nerozumeli.
> 
> Viete nám poskytnúť kontext, vetu, v ktorej sa dané spojenie použilo ako aj jej autora? Je ťažké to takto prekladať. Mohlo by dojsť k nesprávnemu prekladu a interpretácii daného spojenia. Ďakujem.



V tomto zmysle: "Toto slovo má široký význam. Pri formulovaní pojmologického obsahu možno vychádzať z definície S.Petersona."


----------



## morior_invictus

ddagmar said:


> V tomto zmysle: "Toto slovo má široký význam. Pri formulovaní pojmologického obsahu možno vychádzať z definície S.Petersona."


V tom prípade si myslím, že je opodstatnené predpokladať, že autor Vami uvedenej vety chcel jednoducho povedať, že "pri formulovaní *obsahu pojmu*, ktorému sa v danom texte venuje, a ktorého význam sa chystá pre potreby čitateľov vymedziť, použije na toto vymedzenie definíciu S. Petersona." Jednoducho povedané, zadefinuje obsah daného pojmu pomocou definície S. Petersona.

V danom prípade by sa to preložilo iba ako "*the meaning of a word / term*" poprípade "*definiens*" (teda ako výraz vymedzujúci definiendum, t.j. definovaný výraz).

*Edit:* Našiel som nejakú "definíciu" pojmológie od Mordechaja Kapustu, ktorú nebudem radšej komentovať:


> Pojmológia je veda, ktorá vysvetľuje ako treba chápať pojmy v jednotlivých častiach života človeka v spoločnosti.


Zdroj: moje.hnonline.sk : Úvod do pojmológie


----------



## ddagmar

morior_invictus said:


> V tom prípade si myslím, že je opodstatnené predpokladať, že autor Vami uvedenej vety chcel jednoducho povedať, že "pri formulovaní *obsahu pojmu*, ktorému sa v danom texte venuje, a ktorého význam sa chystá pre potreby čitateľov vymedziť, použije na toto vymedzenie definíciu S. Petersona." Jednoducho povedané, zadefinuje obsah daného pojmu pomocou definície S. Petersona.
> 
> V danom prípade by sa to preložilo iba ako "*the meaning of a word / term*" poprípade "*definiens*" (teda ako výraz vymedzujúci definiendum, t.j. definovaný výraz).
> 
> *Edit:* Našiel som nejakú "definíciu" pojmológie od Mordechaja Kapustu, ktorú nebudem radšej komentovať:
> 
> Zdroj: moje.hnonline.sk : Úvod do pojmológie



dakujem pekne, mozno to este niekomu niekedy pomoze ...


----------



## morior_invictus

ddagmar said:


> dakujem pekne, mozno to este niekomu niekedy pomoze ...


Rado sa stalo. 

Možno .  . .


----------

